# E3 visa (Australian citizens) apply by mail - stages



## ramrenu.chakrabarti (11 mo ago)

As per the current directive - I applied for my E3 VISA in the US consulate on the 25th of Jan '22, by post.

The application was received & the case was created on 1feb. On the 4th, I see an updated status 'Administrative processing'.

This is the first time, I applied by post - so far during my 10- odd earlier E3 grants, I always had to appear for interviews and there
wasn't a problem.

I am little scrupulous with the term 'Administrative' and would like your comments on it's implications in the context of
'mail visa processing' and what I can do proactively to obviate any consequences?

Any thoughts/insight from your knowledge would be very helpful for me - my e3 processing got delayed due to the
holiday season & the pandemic situation.

Sincerely,
Ramrenu Chakrabarti


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The administrative processing status is normally used for any post interview processing of visas... From published FAQs it is typically used for Visa Refusals.

But given this is a temporary measure it is entirely possible this is the status that is being used for these interview waiver applications as opposed to the cost and delay of making systems changes to support a temporary measure.

I doubt very many will have specific knowledge or experience of a renewal by mail for an E3 visa - but those are my thoughts.


----------



## ramrenu.chakrabarti (11 mo ago)

Many thanks Moulard for your feedback- learning new things everyday.


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Hi, just wondering what the outcome and timeline was in your case? We're in the same situation (apply by mail e3 and admin processing) and it's really stressing me out!



ramrenu.chakrabarti said:


> As per the current directive - I applied for my E3 VISA in the US consulate on the 25th of Jan '22, by post.
> 
> The application was received & the case was created on 1feb. On the 4th, I see an updated status 'Administrative processing'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

Honuhula said:


> Hi, just wondering what the outcome and timeline was in your case? We're in the same situation (apply by mail e3 and admin processing) and it's really stressing me out!


Hey Honuhula,what was your timeline? I sent my application 26/4 via auspost express, it was “delivered” 28/4, it then showed application received on CEAC on 3/5 (unsure if US time or AUS time). No further updates for me.

And for Ramrenu - yes if you could please share the outcome/timeline that would help with me anxiously waiting due to sensitivities with timing.

thanks in advance


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Lovehidemelody said:


> Hey Honuhula,what was your timeline? I sent my application 26/4 via auspost express, it was “delivered” 28/4, it then showed application received on CEAC on 3/5 (unsure if US time or AUS time). No further updates for me.
> 
> And for Ramrenu - yes if you could please share the outcome/timeline that would help with me anxiously waiting due to sensitivities with timing.
> 
> thanks in advance


Hey, I think I'm a couple of days ahead of you...We sent ours via express post on 22/4, it was marked as delivered on 26/4. Status on CEAC was application received on 2/5 but changed to administrative processing as of this morning 6/5...
We called the embassy and they're saying min 30 business days to process as standard time frame atm. She said that admin processing just means someone is looking at it but wouldn't say if it meant there was a problem or if it's just part of the standard process atm with apply by mail? We've had several e3s in the past no issue so pretty confused :/
I'd be interested to know if yours changes status to admin processing in the next week or so, it would give weight to the argument that it's standard right now for our types of applications?


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

Honuhula said:


> Hey, I think I'm a couple of days ahead of you...We sent ours via express post on 22/4, it was marked as delivered on 26/4. Status on CEAC was application received on 2/5 but changed to administrative processing as of this morning 6/5...
> We called the embassy and they're saying min 30 business days to process as standard time frame atm. She said that admin processing just means someone is looking at it but wouldn't say if it meant there was a problem or if it's just part of the standard process atm with apply by mail? We've had several e3s in the past no issue so pretty confused :/
> I'd be interested to know if yours changes status to admin processing in the next week or so, it would give weight to the argument that it's standard right now for our types of applications?


thanks for the response. From the looks of things - it does seem like its the standard code for mail in application. Can I ask if you’re returning to the same company or different company? Did you receive any other communication via email from them?

thanks also for providing the phone convo with the embassy.

ill provide updates if there are any changes on my end, and if you could do the same I’d really appreciate it!

thanks!


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Lovehidemelody said:


> thanks for the response. From the looks of things - it does seem like its the standard code for mail in application. Can I ask if you’re returning to the same company or different company? Did you receive any other communication via email from them?
> 
> thanks also for providing the phone convo with the embassy.
> 
> ...


So I logged in to check again this evening (yes I am a little obsessed) and it says status "issued"!! 
So clearly their 30 business days they're quoting isn't accurate right now (thank goodness) and the admin processing status is just when they pick it up to review!!
For the record it's a different company and I haven't received any emails at all from the embassy on anything. 
Based on your timeline you hopefully shouldn't be far behind me - best of luck!


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

CONGRATULATIONS!

haha. I think we all are at this point…this is a relief so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. Big ask, but do you mind continuing to update this thread when you receive it in the mail to help others out?

thank you in advance and best of luck to you!


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Lovehidemelody said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> haha. I think we all are at this point…this is a relief so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. Big ask, but do you mind continuing to update this thread you receive it in the mail to help others out?
> 
> thank you in advance and best of luck to you!


Thanks! And yep sure will. I checked my return express post tracking number and it's already scanned, with expected delivery Monday so hopefully I'll update then


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Honuhula said:


> Thanks! And yep sure will. I checked my return express post tracking number and it's already scanned, with expected delivery Monday so hopefully I'll update then


Got it!!!!! Good luck, hope it comes through for you soon!


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

Honuhula said:


> Got it!!!!! Good luck, hope it comes through for you soon!


dunno mate im checking it it still says application received. I’m happy its all resolved for you though


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

Honuhula said:


> Got it!!!!! Good luck, hope it comes through for you soon!


For future people seeking information - my status changed to admin process today 10/5.


----------



## Honuhula (8 mo ago)

Congratulations! Just a couple days behind me!


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

And for future readers - the status changed to issued today 11/5 and is due for delivery tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shinishah3974 (7 mo ago)

Hello , thanks for the updates on E3 visa mail in options … very helpful ….application received status since 23rd June and it’s July 1st today … one main applicant and 3 dependent applications … will it take longer ? Just curious .. can someone pls send the number we have to contact ? Thanks


----------



## Shinishah3974 (7 mo ago)

Can someone pls confirm do we need to send the bar code confirmation page as well ?


----------



## Lovehidemelody (8 mo ago)

Shinishah3974 said:


> Can someone pls confirm do we need to send the bar code confirmation page as well ?


 You definitely need to send the bar code confirmation page. I would call their phone or email them letting them know you missed that part they may ask you to send it in. In fact, check ur spam in the email thats associated with the application they may have already reached out


----------



## Shinishah3974 (7 mo ago)

Lovehidemelody said:


> You definitely need to send the bar code confirmation page. I would call their phone or email them letting them know you missed that part they may ask you to send it in. In fact, check ur spam in the email thats associated with the application they may have already reached out


Thanks for the reply !! Haven’t got any email since 23rd checked in spam folder as well … will call them on Tuesday as Monday is holiday July 4th .. thank you !!


----------



## Shinishah3974 (7 mo ago)

Shinishah3974 said:


> Thanks for the reply !! Haven’t got any email since 23rd checked in spam folder as well … will call them on Tuesday as Monday is holiday July 4th .. thank you !!


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Which number did you called them on? Apart from the email, I don't think there is a direct number to speak to them


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Sanjos84 said:


> don't think there is a direct number to speak to them


At a guess you didn't look terribly hard



Apply for a U.S. Visa | Contact Us - Australia (English)


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Moulard said:


> At a guess you didn't look terribly hard
> 
> 
> 
> Apply for a U.S. Visa | Contact Us - Australia (English)


As I type this, this is my 15th day stuck here in Sydney post my interview and having tried out all the ways to contact the embassy to get an update!

These contact numbers are useless for post-interview situations. They can only help you to fix your travel docs profile and/or book an appointment. 

The only way to reach out to the USA consulate is through those emails under the section titled '*After Your Interview'*


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Your expectations are unrealistic given the time frame to return a passport after the visa has been issued is 15 days.

You can check if your visa has been issued or is still under administrative review here.



https://ceac.state.gov/ceacstattracker/status.aspx



If it is still under review there is nothing you can do but wait.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

The post was not about my expectations. 

It was about a contact number to reach out to and my suggestion that the numbers advised on Apply for a U.S. Visa | Contact Us - Australia (English) are only for pre-interview purpose.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you see when you log on to check the status of your visa? BTW today is a floating holiday and Monday is a holiday. Please expect delays.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Interview date at Sydney - 28th Nov 2022.
CEAC website has 'Approved' status since 02nd Dec 2022. 
Followed up with consulate via their email contact at the end of 15th day processing SLA but no response yet.


----------

